
Why I'm Not Waiting to Prioritize Diversity - misframer
http://www.xaprb.com/blog/2016/04/18/why-prioritize-diversity-now/
======
pink_dinner
We should be choosing the best person for the job, not focusing more on gender
or skin color.

~~~
Laaw
Fortunately, you can do both.

Diversity is, on it's own, something that's been shown to improve decision
making proficiency.

You should read the article, it does a very good job of outlining exactly how
conclusive this finding is.

"The best person for the job", as you say, _is_ the diverse pick.

~~~
pink_dinner
Right. You don't look at skin color, gender, or sexual orientation. You choose
from a pool of all. The best person for the job.

It's ironic that I get down voted in a discussion about true equality, for
actually proposing true equality, by people proposing discrimination in an
attempt to fight discrimination.

The reality is that we don't want true equality. All of these calls for
'diversity' are merely punitive. Meant to punish the majority for wrongs they
never committed in the first place.

It's pretty telling when a company can come right out and say they only want
to hire women, with an entire staff of women, and it's seen as 'diverse' (this
doesn't even make sense)

I, for one, will never institute these policies in any of the companies I run.
I will always pick the best person for the job.

